# Hive is progressing it seems



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

In April I started my first hive with a 5 frame nuc I found locally bees seem to be doing well. I added a second deep about 3 weeks ago it's almost full I plan on adding a honey super tomorrow if weather permits. I guess my question is once the hive has expanded Into multiple boxes how often do you look in the lower boxes? I don't want to slow progress by going in too deep too often. Any advise? The same guy has more nucs for sale and I am seriously considering a second hive soon. Thanks in advance


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I do a good check before I install a honey super, once the honey super is on I don't look inside till after I take them off. Once you have experience you can tell a lot just by watching the entrance.

 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

In the spring when swarming is likely I recommend checking about every 10 days. That way you will likely catch them building queen cells and can do something about it before they swarm. Otherwise I'd recommend about every 3 weeks.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi thanks for the response. As the first hive is doing well. I bought a second nuc. Brought it home last night and installed. It in - a 10
Frame deep this am.


----------

